# Does owncloud client work well ?



## walterbyrd (Sep 26, 2016)

I tried owncloud, years ago, I found that much of owncloud did not work well. 

I am thinking about trying owncloud again. I have noticed there is an owncloud client for FreeBSD: owncloudclient-2.2.2. 

Has anybody used this? Does it work well? 

BTW: is there any reason to use NextCloud instead of OwnCloud?


----------



## metsuke (Sep 26, 2016)

I haven't used the client on FreeBSD, but I do use the client on Windows.  It works very well.

I run a Nextcloud, formerly owncloud, server on FreeBSD, and it runs very well.  It's hard to gauge the future of either project but Nextcloud seems like it is moving at a faster pace of development.


----------



## forquare (Sep 26, 2016)

I use the OwnCloud client on FreeBSD, OS X, and iOS.  No problems with it recently - back when I started using it on FreeBSD about  year ago (an 11-CURRENT) it crashed on launch, but that got fixed fairly quickly and no problems since.

I run Nextcloud on a FreeBSD server and have had no problems.  There were rumblings that Nextcloud would move faster than OwnCloud and so I hedged my bets there, early days though.


----------



## hukadan (Sep 26, 2016)

I used both deskutils/owncloudclient and www/owncloud in the past. While I still use www/owncloud, I had to give up on deskutils/owncloudclient as it did not work well for me (may be my wrong doing).

Also, I think this Thread 38162 (and this post in particular) might be useful to you (it was to me at least).



forquare said:


> it crashed on launch, but that got fixed fairly quickly and no problems since



I will give it another try then.


----------



## abishai (Sep 26, 2016)

deskutils/owncloudclient has awful dependencies in comparison of work it does... I just use davs mount.


----------



## walterbyrd (Sep 26, 2016)

forquare said:


> I use the OwnCloud client on FreeBSD, OS X, and iOS.  No problems with it recently - back when I started using it on FreeBSD about  year ago (an 11-CURRENT) it crashed on launch, but that got fixed fairly quickly and no problems since.
> 
> I run Nextcloud on a FreeBSD server and have had no problems.  There were rumblings that Nextcloud would move faster than OwnCloud and so I hedged my bets there, early days though.



Thank you. Do owncloud plugins work with nextcloud?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 26, 2016)

Until Nextcloud 9.x  the plugins was the exactly same ones. From the recently version 10 I do not know if there was changes that make anything incompatible but most probably not.

EDIT: https://apps.nextcloud.com


----------

